
Do not use Amazon chat support. This just happened to me. - xbuzz
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wBWozVOKXmyFbskKkpRXX2IK3d3N3zcv3BwdAJ711cQ/edit
======
basicallydan
This isn't exactly fair. You flew off the handle when somebody took longer
than they should have and started swearing at them. You should have asked much
earlier to speak to someone else or simply started from scratch.

I understand that you're probably worried about your account but this is no
way to treat customer service representatives, or anybody for that matter.
Next time, take a minute to calm down and think carefully about what you want
to get out of the chat, then try with a different person. Even Amazon isn't
infallible when it comes to customer service.

~~~
enneff
I can understand his exasperation. The responses he was getting from the
Amazon employee were unacceptable. They didn't even try to understand his
problem, or even his name and gender. They're better off with no support than
this crap.

~~~
basicallydan
I can also understand the way he feels but this is no way to deal with it.

------
coldtea
Sorry, she came out as an inexperienced (perhaps first days on the job?) tech
support person, and you came out as a royal dick.

You could ask to talk to someone else before, in the first case of
incompetence.

Or you could easily hang up, and try again, which would have given you another
support person to talk to.

------
Splendor
My takeaway here is to reflect on how I would have responded to this service
incident had it happened to me in person vs. online. I know I would be much
less likely to yell and swear in person and I definitely wouldn't wait an hour
before asking politely to be assisted by someone else.

------
darrenkopp
Every time I've used Amazon chat support I've had a great experience. I'm
pretty sure everyone has had one bad support experience with a company
regardless of whether it was chat, phone, or in-person.

------
nols
How do we know this actually happened?

~~~
oliverzheng
How do we know anything actually happens?

~~~
coldtea
We see it with our own eyes or are given proof of it. A one sided rant is not
"proof".

~~~
123124213
But how do we know we're not dreaming? How can we be sure reality is... real?

~~~
coldtea
Why do you have to? In either case, the story will or will not be consistent,
which is all that matters?

------
jnord
Welcome to 24/7 customer service - a sales rep handling multiple chat sessions
and failing to context switch between them.

------
fphhotchips
Surely Amazon doesn't employ staff that can only use the shift key when caps
lock is on? And what is with the habitual ".."? I can't imagine that any
review of the chat logs of this person would call them acceptable - it looks
like you're talking to the most vacant of teenagers.

------
gefh
FYI, any dots in your gmail address are immaterial, so you didn't need to have
this conversation in the first place.
[https://support.google.com/mail/answer/10313?hl=en](https://support.google.com/mail/answer/10313?hl=en)

~~~
Splendor
That's true on Google's end. Is it true on Amazon's end? Do they view
johndoe@gmail.com and john.doe@gmail.com as separate email addresses?

------
supermatt
This is technical support bliss compared to the 8 or 9 occasions I have had to
deal with Adobe support.

Adobe still owe me around £30 (for reactivating a deactivated subscription and
charging me), but I dread another 90 minute support call dealing with them...

------
nezza-_-
I totally understand why you started 'screaming' at him. This guy is the
cliche of why people hate tech-support. I was just waiting for him to
'accidentally' delete your account.

~~~
xbuzz
Wish the transcript had timestamps. After each message from the rep took
anywhere between 5 and 15 minutes. Total conversation was just shy of an hour.
I tried to remain calm for a while but this was just nuts.

------
moth0
Step 1: Register therealctwilliXXXXX@gmail.com Step 2: Have amazon AND google
delete ctwilliXXXXX@gmail.com Step 3: Post customer support chat transcripts
Step 4: ??? Step 5: Profit

------
mkaziz
How the heck did she get hired? Interestingly, there were no canned responses
like you usually see from Tech Support. I wonder if this is Amazon trial'ing
something new?

